# Nestboxes for Pomeranian pouters



## cro-pomeranian (Aug 15, 2012)

Im not very good at English, so I hope You will understand what i want. I want breed the Pomeranian pouters.I´m having one pair of white Pomeranian pouters, and my loft is 4 sqare meters big(2x2; i don´t know how big is that in inches) and its 2 meter high. I want know what dimensions of nestboxes is needed for those pouters and how big nests are nedeed for them( i will build this from wood and nest will be sqare box putted in the corner of nestbox). Sorry for my bad English and you can put measures in inches I will manage with that somehow. Thanks and your forum is great. Greetings from Croatia.


----------

